
Good Math, Bad Math: Binary Heaps - mk
http://scienceblogs.com/goodmath/2008/04/binary_heaps.php#
======
michael_dorfman
Nice! I'd love to see a follow-up that deals with the "Sideways Heaps" that
Knuth discusses in his last "Computer Musings" lecture (on video at
[http://scpd.stanford.edu/scpd/students/Dam_ui/pages/Archived...](http://scpd.stanford.edu/scpd/students/Dam_ui/pages/ArchivedVideoList56K.asp?Include=musings))

